# Pic of an in-bread dog



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Now this is funny!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Too punny!!:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

or a hotdog ? ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...that is so adorable!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

giggle, that is great!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

hahaha my wife showed me that last night.

i've seen it before but still funny.

thanks for sharing


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

hehehe!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That is my favorite hotdog... Seriously that is a darling little puppy...talk about eyes that melt a heart<3


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

note to self: if I ever get a dachshund puppy, put it hotdog bun and take picture!


----------

